# Anyone use scaffoldmart.com ?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been shopping around for some scaffold lately, and their tower packages seem like they are well put together. Has anyone used them?

Thanks


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya, several purchases and so far so good.


----------



## C.StichCon (Apr 4, 2011)

I have purchased from them as well. No problems.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought 2 towers this spring-everything great.-fast efficient delivery and everything works great.
i actually look forward to using it.
stephen


----------



## Homesaver (Nov 29, 2011)

*You get what you pay for*

I bought 30' of the "premium" scaffolding when I was starting my business a few years back. Like any start up company I was short on cash so getting my own scaffolding for $800.00 was a no brainier....especially after reading all their comparison information on the website. 

I got 12 bucks, the cross braces and 4 adjustable legs. The first time I used it I found it very hard to get some of the sections together and near impossible to get them apart. I also found that I could not get the adjustable legs all the way into some of the sections....probably due to the welder burning through. I emailed them about the tight fit and they said they had been using stack pins which were thicker in order to add some stability to their product. They shipped me a whole new set of slightly smaller ones for free which was nice. This fixed that problem but now the setup is very wobbly and honestly I was a bit surprised at how unstable it was. 

So.....after using it a lot this last year and not having time to look into it further, as I was loading it up yesterday I decided to look into this a little further and discovered the holes in the cross braces are much too big for the pins they attach to. They will not admit this even after I sent them a video explaining whats wrong. I checked a Vanguard product which is much more stable above 15' and the holes in their cross braces are .030 smaller. Doesn't sound like much but it is. 

So, all in all I guess it's a decent product for a low price. It IS however made in China (to their specs they tell me) which is reason enough for me not to have purchased it had I known this back then! 

In summary...if your in business for the long haul and intend to use scaffolding on a regular basis, do yourself a favor and spend the extra $$$ for Vanguard scaffolding. If however your in the position I was in a few yrs ago and you need to watch your wallet but need your own setup, get this *(if you don't mind buying "made in China")*. Just remember...you get what you pay for!


----------



## Brendon PEI (Sep 24, 2014)

*Delivery issues with Scaffoldmart*

I placed an order over the phone. Was told the order would go out right away and assumed when they took my order that it was being shipped right away. I was given a tracking number and link to check on the status of the shipment the very next day. When the tracking didn't show anything for a couple of weeks I got concerned and called them.

They informed me the walkboards were out of stock. Would have been nice to know that ! How long would they have put me off if I hadn't called. I pay for product, I expect them to have inventory to fill the order or let me know at the time they take my order. They did me a "BIG" favor by shipping the scaffolding without the walkboards. They said the walkboards would arrive at Scaffoldmart soon and as soon as they do they would ship them out to me.

I had to rent walkboards at $12.50 each per week times 16 walkboards...$1200 later and my new walkboards finally arrive. I talked to Randy at Scaffoldmart and explained that I felt I was owed some compensation. Randy said he couldn't do a thing for me. Asked to speak to a supervisor and Gray put all this on me and said I made the choice to accept the partial order. Like I had a choice at that point.

I continue to get e-mails from them thanking me for the order, they hope my last order was a positive experience and that if there is anything they can do for me in the future to not hesitate to drop them a line. What a joke..."positive experience", ya right !

My idea of customer service is when you as a company screws up an order you do whatever you can at all costs to make it up the customer. I didn't even ask for full reimbursement, I just said any help would be appreciated. They help out not even the slightest little bit. Hell even a gift card saying sorry would be somewhat appreciated...

My rant...Scaffoldmart...positive experience...MAKE ME LAUGH.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

posts like this always make me wonder what the heck is going on. The chimney guy last logged in three years ago and this is his first post. The last guy who posted, joined yesterday and this is his first post. 

Are there company's out there that wait until they see the competition pop up on websites and either push or bash company's depending on who is paying the bill? The responses from 'members' who have less than a few posts don't hold much weight with me. 

Maybe the next iteration of rogue sales will be the company's contacting well established members and offering to pay them for positive reviews...or maybe its already happening ??


----------

